# housing ghost mantis in pairs



## ibanez_freak (Jun 15, 2005)

hi,

can you house ghost mantis together since a lot of care sheets have said it was ok but I have been told that it is a bad idea by someone else.

any answers since I would like to house them together.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Jun 15, 2005)

As I said cam, I was told my MF and I think joespeh rogers from bugsdirect, that you cannot house them together, as they are not empusid, so there is a higher possibilty of cannibalsim. But that is only what I have heard, nit from past experience.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

Why even risk it?


----------



## Joe (Jun 15, 2005)

I've lost 3 so far when i bought them from deshawn a while ago from them eating each other. Although i've never had problems keeping them together at L5- adult, but i'd separate the males and females.

Joe


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jun 15, 2005)

cheers everyone,

Just wanted to see some other folks views to this.

Thanks.

Cameron


----------



## Macano (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't keep them now, but I kept two generations of ghosts a few years back. I housed them together, but seperated the enclosure by sex. Males kept with males, females with females, from nymph through adulthood, and didn't have one single incident of cannabalism. However, I did feed them twice a week, which may have kept them full.


----------

